# Clarification please



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Welcome. 

Gen 2 refers to the 2016-up chassis. 
Chevy called the 2016 Gen 1 model the Cruze Limited. 
Some people (common usage on this forum) call the Limiteds "2016 Cruze" and the Gen 2s "2016.5 Cruze". 

In USA, the Gen 2 cars have different engines from the Gen 1.
Gassers have the 1.4L direct injection LE2 engine instead of the old 1.4 LUV. Power and torque are higher with the new engine.
Diesels have 1.6L aluminum block engines, the 2014-2015 Gen 1 diesels had iron block 2.0L. Power is down with the smaller diesel, weight is down a lot.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You are in the correct section!

We have not yet split off the Gen 2 powertrain forums into the 1.4T and 1.6TD. If you/others think that organization would be helpful, like the Gen 1 section, it's definitely something that we could look into.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

And be aware the the "Gen" concept on this forum is only relevant to NAmerican built Cruzen, it has no necessary relation to those built in Korea, Australia, China, Russia, Thailand, or Brazil. (I think that's everywhere it has been built up to now, I think that they just build from CKDs in Vietnam.)


----------



## Joe Hittle (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. My purpose for asking the question was basic. I simply didn't want to start asking questions in the wrong place. I'm not exactly fond of irrelevant postings in public forums, and wasn't hoping to get started off on the wrong foot as a newbie here.

I'm not suggesting that further division of forums is necessary at this (or any other) point.

Thanks again!!

Joe


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> And be aware the the "Gen" concept on this forum is only relevant to NAmerican built Cruzen, it has no necessary relation to those built in Korea, Australia, China, Russia, Thailand, or Brazil. (I think that's everywhere it has been built up to now, I think that they just build from CKDs in Vietnam.)


Actually, other than the specific model years there have been two generations of the Cruze world wide. The US introduction year for each generation is one to one and a half model years later than the rest of the world.


----------

